# Hi, everyone!



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello, everyone! I have three pet mice, Spock, Brain, and Peach. Brain is a hairless, Peach and Spock are fuzzy hairless mice! Recently Brain had been going through some issues and just not acting right, I thought he was a goner  but I kept feeding and hand watering (water had bacterial antibiotics for fish) him hoping he would get better... And a miracle happened... He's fine!!! He is not 100% out of the the woods yet, but REALLY close. If he's still good tomorrow I think I can officially call him all better!  Next is Spock Spock I'm going to start treating soon he has a few of the same symptoms, if it worked for brain it'll probably work for Spock.

Hairless are the sweetest mice <3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

welcome


----------

